# TYLER'S FIRST HOMEMADE SWEATER



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As some of you may remember I decided to take a knitting class to learn how to make a sweater for Tyler several weeks ago. Well I made his first sweater and it was really fun. I lucked out in that no one else showed up for the class so I have a private lesson one day a week for two hours. And it's $40 for 4 weeks!!!! :dothewave: (Over 50 discount...sometimes age pays.) Anyway I wanted to share it with you especially the members who sent me patterns. I used the one that Leslie (Wooflife) sent me and left off the girlie ruffle. Thie link was http://mysavannahcottage.files.wordpress.c...05/lbd-pdf1.pdf. I was trying it on Tyler before I finished it off so there are strings of wool attached in the pix. I learned to read a pattern, increase, sew it together, etc. I'm starting a different one next week. See what you think:

Mom says I have to model this like I'm in GQ. I don't even know what GQ is.









Chin up to show you the front. Mom is dangling a treat over my head. :chili: 









Here's the full length money shot. Oh, the static :smpullhair: 









You know I think this knitting thing is easier than Mom lets on. I'll make the next one.
[attachment=61295:IMG_1153.jpg]
Thanks for looking and sorry about my tear stains. :huh:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, I have wanted to learn to knit for years  you did a great job, :good post - perfect 10: love your littleman :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow sue! the sweater you made for tyler is beautiful. you're so talented! and of course you have the perfect little GQ model to show it off :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how cute! You did a fabulous job! :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

you did such a great job Sue!!!! I can't believe you learned that quickly - I am so jealous! Tyler looks fantastic in it!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, I am very impressed!!! The sweater is awesome and the color is great on that handsome boy of yours :wub: Is this your first attempt at knitting? I haven't put Maisie in clothes or sweaters very much because she has sooo much static I'm afraid she be a mass of matts. Maisie turns one Feb. 5 and I know Tyler's birthday is Valentines day! Tyler is still very handsome despite those pesky tear stains. One of my poodles stains and it is the bain of my existance :w00t: Maisie has NEVER had any staining ThankGod!!
She is still cutting back molars so hopefully if Tyler is still cutting teeth, his will clear up soon.
Great job on the sweater :chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- I am very impressed with your new skills and drills!!! That's a great looking sweater and an even cuter model! Great job!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Great job on the sweater ... I'm betting that takes a lot of patience!
I've been smitten with Tyler ever since the first pic you posted of him here. I think he's dreamy. More piccies, please ... and those tear stains aren't so bad ... they don't keep his preciousness from shining thru. I wanna give him a big kiss on his little apple-head! And green is a great color on him! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so impressed with your knitting. My Mother tried to teach me years ago but I was leftie and did not get the hang of it. The sweater is beautiful and the little model is simply devine!!! Such a cutie in his new sweater his Mommy made for him. I call that real love!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, beautiful sweater for a beautiful boy. You must be so proud, Sue.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:ThankYou: Thanks so much everyone. Even though it's a little sweater there's a real feeling of accomplishment. I've known how to knit and crochet since I was a little girl but all I could make were scarves. I hadn't done any knitting at all in about 20 years when a friend showed me the cute scarves she made. But it gets kind of boring. My mom was an amazing knitter. She even knit the dress she wore at my wedding with sequins throughout (and it was floor length) and she made a top for me that I still wear when I go to black tie dinners. I'll see if i have a photo of me in it. But I never found out from her how to follow a pattern...I'd just let her knit it for me. She made amazing little sweaters for my DS when he was little. Could make on in a day. Mom died nearly 10 years ago so I can't go to her for help. So I thought it was time to try another way and I just looked for classes in my neighborhood. It's one of those things not on my bucket list but my "you can do this" list. Tyler doesn't mat that much from just wearing sweaters or coats for walks outside. 
Michelle - I too am hoping the tear staining is still from getting in molars. It makes me crazy and I'll probably see a vet next month. Happy birthday to Maisie!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Perfect timing! I'm going to a sew-in tomorrow and will be working on customer quilts, but a dog sweater will be the perfect project for me to work on during my breaks. I visited the etsy shop for the designer of the free pattern. Cool!

Your sweater turned out great! Very good first project, Sue!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You did a great job! And what a cute model! I don't know how to knit but I do crochet. When my daughter was younger, I used to make all her sweaters. I always wanted to crochet a sweater for Chloe...you my have inspired me to do so.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You did a great job and that is a darling sweater! Tyler seems to love his new sweater and he looks so cute in it :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Tyler looks adorable in his new sweater!  Nice work, I hope to see more of your creations in the future.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:forgive me: This emoticon says forgive me, but I want it to say I worship you for making this sweater. 

Wow, Sue!!! You did it!! The sweater is sooo cute, and Tyler looks so handsome in it! I can't believe you did that! You've got skillz!!! Such a good Mommy to little Tyler!!

xoxoxo


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! Great job!! Love the colorway!! Tyler sure looks like a stud muffin!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Excellent!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I knew you could do it ! It looks awesome on your handsome boy! Great job. Knitting is one of those things , like riding a bike or swimming you will never forget how......a glance at a knitting "how to" and it all comes back. 

I learned to knit( and crochet and embroider) from my grandma when I was probably around 9 or 10 years old. Most kids today have no interest. It has served me well, making gifts for people/family and things for my kids. 

My advice to you is to try a few of the fancy knit patterns ( lacey ones, cables, etc) they are merely yarn overs, or skipping stitches or knitting or pearling ,or doing 2 stiches in the same stitch. Just do some patterns in a panel........... maybe 6 inches wide for practice.
Once you master them its forever.

You may even be the master knitter like your dear Mom.

Be Proud... you deserve the praise.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Sue that is so pretty, and what a handsome little man. Where did you get the pattern as I love to knit, just haven't found a pattern for my little Abbie. Forget Sophie, she loves just to wear her fur, hehe...Beautiful job. I learned to knit when I was in high school....


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Cute sweater, adorable model.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, good job! and so lucky about the one on one instruction, what a deal. Your mother's work is something to be proud of for sure, those skills are so admirable and I would love to see the photos. 

I am not a knitter, I tried but my mother did the casting on and off and all I accomplished were what I used as barbie scarves (1 inch strips). In the last few years I learned the casting on and off but only tried dishclothes, which were kind of sketchy. I have crocheted snowflake christmas ornaments which was satisfying because they are small projects easily finished. Practise practise I guess.

Thanks for posting, it just might inspire me to try it too.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww its so cute! well done on learnig, ive wanted to be able to knit a jumper for the girls for years but onlyever seem to manage to make a square!! lol lol


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Super job Sue! I can't believe that's your first sweater? Done like a pro if you ask me. Tyler looks winter adorable in it! 

And the tear stains....I went thru the same thing w/Benjamin. He stained all during his teething and awhile after. It used to drive me crazy but then one day they disappeared and never came back. I did switch his food and I"m sure that helped but I really think it was from the teething. I'm sure they will clear up over time. Regardless....Tyler is precious!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Great job!! The sweater is so cute and the model is adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a beautiful sweater!!!
that last pic is so cute! :Sooo cute:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much. :hugging: You've now encouraged me to continue. :chili: (Cue the Rocky music!) I've got no artistic talent -- really I can't draw a straight line but I am artistic when it comes to the videos I produce and I've done crafts like scrapbooking, needle craft, etc. It's all very therapeutic to me (except the videos which are my profession so lots of stress associated with them) and I think it's good to do something just for yourself. While DH and DS are watching tv, I can be working on my project.
Diane - you asked about the patterns. A few weeks ago on SM under Everything Else - Maltese Related I posted and asked for people's suggestions for sweaters and they sent me links to patterns. I bumped it today there so you can find it. I did the one that's really for a girl but left out the frill at the bottom that was the last one Leslie(Wooflife) sent.
Cat -- great idea about trying out designs. I did find a great scarf pattern with a really cool textured pattern I want to attempt so I might try it out on a smaller patch. I luckily inherited a ton of needles, crochet hooks and other gizmos from one of my aunts (my mom's sisters were amazing craft women too) so I can usually find the needle size I need and I have one of those little counter wheels you put on a needle to keep track.
I always am blown away by the sewn masterpieces that several of our members make here like Kim for Nissa and Marj's bows. So I'd love to see photos other members have some outfits/sweaters that they've knitted or crocheted.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That sweater is gorgeous!! Almost as gorgeous as Tyler himself. Great job!!! I really want to learn to knit. I think it may be something I enjoy because I could do it anywhere. I tried sewing and hated it. My back was killing me not too long into my sewing session because I was sooooo tense. Ok...that's on my things to learn list. Learn how to knit. You've inspired me. :thumbsup:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Very cute! Great job!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Tyler looks so handsome in his new sweater. Great job! :aktion033: 

I too learned how to knit basic stuffs when I was young but hadn't done anything for a long time. I looked at the patterns when that thread was first posted but got a little intimidated. 

Did the pattern that you used for Tyler easy to follow?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 29 2010, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878763


> Wow! Tyler looks so handsome in his new sweater. Great job! :aktion033:
> 
> I too learned how to knit basic stuffs when I was young but hadn't done anything for a long time. I looked at the patterns when that thread was first posted but got a little intimidated.
> 
> Did the pattern that you used for Tyler easy to follow?[/B]


It was quite easy which is easy to say after I learned how to increase and read the pattern, that is. Without knowing how to read a pattern my eyes used to glaze over and I'd put it aside so the class really helped. That pattern was stockinette stitch which is knit one row, purl the other...I didn't know that had a name before this.  You start at the neck and increase so if you need it a little longer, no big deal. I followed the smallest size suggestion and then for Tyler the back was 10" long. I ended it with all knit for a few rows which gave it a finished look at the end, but it also anchored it from rolling up. Then a little chain crochet around the neck. There are so many tutorials on the web that really help too for figuring out stitches but I loved my instructor showing me how to increase into the row so that the extra stitches looked invisible and she also showed me how to sew together to make it look seamless. I'm trying a Lion Brand/Martha Stewart pattern now for my next foray. I hope "it's a good thing" when it's done.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 29 2010, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878776


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 29 2010, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878763





> Wow! Tyler looks so handsome in his new sweater. Great job! :aktion033:
> 
> I too learned how to knit basic stuffs when I was young but hadn't done anything for a long time. I looked at the patterns when that thread was first posted but got a little intimidated.
> 
> Did the pattern that you used for Tyler easy to follow?[/B]


It was quite easy which is easy to say after I learned how to increase and read the pattern, that is. Without knowing how to read a pattern my eyes used to glaze over and I'd put it aside so the class really helped. That pattern was stockinette stitch which is knit one row, purl the other...I didn't know that had a name before this.  You start at the neck and increase so if you need it a little longer, no big deal. I followed the smallest size suggestion and then for Tyler the back was 10" long. I ended it with all knit for a few rows which gave it a finished look at the end, but it also anchored it from rolling up. Then a little chain crochet around the neck. There are so many tutorials on the web that really help too for figuring out stitches but I loved my instructor showing me how to increase into the row so that the extra stitches looked invisible and she also showed me how to sew together to make it look seamless. I'm trying a Lion Brand/Martha Stewart pattern now for my next foray. I hope "it's a good thing" when it's done. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That doesn't sound too bad. I think I'll give it a try. If all else fails, I can always knit a scarf. :biggrin: I'll go yarn shopping this weekend. Raine needs a sweater--may be I can find something pink.  

How long did it take for you to finish the whole sweater?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 29 2010, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878779


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 29 2010, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878776





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 29 2010, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878763





> Wow! Tyler looks so handsome in his new sweater. Great job! :aktion033:
> 
> I too learned how to knit basic stuffs when I was young but hadn't done anything for a long time. I looked at the patterns when that thread was first posted but got a little intimidated.
> 
> Did the pattern that you used for Tyler easy to follow?[/B]


It was quite easy which is easy to say after I learned how to increase and read the pattern, that is. Without knowing how to read a pattern my eyes used to glaze over and I'd put it aside so the class really helped. That pattern was stockinette stitch which is knit one row, purl the other...I didn't know that had a name before this.  You start at the neck and increase so if you need it a little longer, no big deal. I followed the smallest size suggestion and then for Tyler the back was 10" long. I ended it with all knit for a few rows which gave it a finished look at the end, but it also anchored it from rolling up. Then a little chain crochet around the neck. There are so many tutorials on the web that really help too for figuring out stitches but I loved my instructor showing me how to increase into the row so that the extra stitches looked invisible and she also showed me how to sew together to make it look seamless. I'm trying a Lion Brand/Martha Stewart pattern now for my next foray. I hope "it's a good thing" when it's done. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That doesn't sound too bad. I think I'll give it a try. If all else fails, I can always knit a scarf. :biggrin: I'll go yarn shopping this weekend. Raine needs a sweater--may be I can find something pink.  

How long did it take for you to finish the whole sweater?
[/B][/QUOTE]
A little hard to gauge ( :HistericalSmiley: ) I worked a little the evening before I brought it in each week to class for four weeks and waited for the next step since I had no idea what I was doing. The tweaking and sizing took more than the knitting itself. I think if I did it now by myself it would take about 3 days if I worked on it a little each night. Thankful to have a little 4-5 lb Malt and not a huge dog.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 29 2010, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878781


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 29 2010, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878779





> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 29 2010, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878776





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 29 2010, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878763





> Wow! Tyler looks so handsome in his new sweater. Great job! :aktion033:
> 
> I too learned how to knit basic stuffs when I was young but hadn't done anything for a long time. I looked at the patterns when that thread was first posted but got a little intimidated.
> 
> Did the pattern that you used for Tyler easy to follow?[/B]


It was quite easy which is easy to say after I learned how to increase and read the pattern, that is. Without knowing how to read a pattern my eyes used to glaze over and I'd put it aside so the class really helped. That pattern was stockinette stitch which is knit one row, purl the other...I didn't know that had a name before this.  You start at the neck and increase so if you need it a little longer, no big deal. I followed the smallest size suggestion and then for Tyler the back was 10" long. I ended it with all knit for a few rows which gave it a finished look at the end, but it also anchored it from rolling up. Then a little chain crochet around the neck. There are so many tutorials on the web that really help too for figuring out stitches but I loved my instructor showing me how to increase into the row so that the extra stitches looked invisible and she also showed me how to sew together to make it look seamless. I'm trying a Lion Brand/Martha Stewart pattern now for my next foray. I hope "it's a good thing" when it's done. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


That doesn't sound too bad. I think I'll give it a try. If all else fails, I can always knit a scarf. :biggrin: I'll go yarn shopping this weekend. Raine needs a sweater--may be I can find something pink.  

How long did it take for you to finish the whole sweater?
[/B][/QUOTE]
A little hard to gauge ( :HistericalSmiley: ) I worked a little the evening before I brought it in each week to class for four weeks and waited for the next step since I had no idea what I was doing. The tweaking and sizing took more than the knitting itself. I think if I did it now by myself it would take about 3 days if I worked on it a little each night. Thankful to have a little 4-5 lb Malt and not a huge dog. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks. That's encouraging. Someone here at work is an avid knitter. Hopefully, I can ask her if I run into problems.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, you knitted the perfect sweater for Tyler! I love the colors in the sweater ... and, Tyler looks so handsome in the sweater his Mommy made for him! :wub: :wub: 

I think it takes a special talent to knit. You really did a beautiful job!

And, Tyler is as gorgeous and precious looking as ever. :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so pretty .. love it and love your handsome boy


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

What a gorgeous sweater! I wish I could knit more than a long uneven strip!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

It's been so hot lately, you need to make him one of those Borat thongs lol


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you! Tyler looks wonderful.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Great job and fabulous sweater. Tyler will be all set for the fall and winter by the time they come around. Can't wait to see the winter collection.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I LOVE IT!! It's SO cute! WTG! Especially for a first project!!
Do you belong to ravelry?? If so, look me up, I'm needleworkjunky  There's TONS of patterns there, free and to purchase!

The ones I have made for Vi are crochet...I'm still working on my knitting skills 

~~Cheri~~


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Chalex said:


> What a gorgeous sweater! I wish I could knit more than a long uneven strip!


That's all that I could knit before I took the course. If there's a course in your area sign up. It's really easy quickly to make simple sweaters.



maltlovereileen said:


> It's been so hot lately, you need to make him one of those Borat thongs lol


:smrofl::smrofl: So funny Eileen. You're right. This thread was from last January when knitting a sweater was a nice warm, cozy idea. Right now all I want to go is rip all my own clothes off :w00t: much less have some wool hanging on my lap while I knit. It's a winter hobby for me.


Ladysmom said:


> Good for you! Tyler looks wonderful.


Thanks so much Marj. It really was fun.


Johita said:


> Great job and fabulous sweater. Tyler will be all set for the fall and winter by the time they come around. Can't wait to see the winter collection.


Have to start knitting again when we get some cold weather. Since today's 91 I'm thinking it won't be for a while. :smheat:


Cheri said:


> I LOVE IT!! It's SO cute! WTG! Especially for a first project!!
> Do you belong to ravelry?? If so, look me up, I'm needleworkjunky  There's TONS of patterns there, free and to purchase!
> 
> The ones I have made for Vi are crochet...I'm still working on my knitting skills
> ...


Haven't been to ravelry. Have to check it out. I did find lots of free patterns on the internet and once I made one sweater and got all the dimensions right, it made it easier to make the next.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

You did great! arty: I love to knit, but normally use the HUGE needles! lol Like size 15... I like blankets that I can stick my fingers and toes through for some reason ....


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You did a great job on his sweater! I've been meaning to learn to knit for years. A sweater is ambitious; I'd probably have to stick with knitting a scarf.
Tyler is absolutely ready for the cover of GQ.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> You did great! arty: I love to knit, but normally use the HUGE needles! lol Like size 15... I like blankets that I can stick my fingers and toes through for some reason ....


I think that I did Tyler's second sweater on a 13 or 15. It's posted somewhere here (a black sweater) and was a Lion Brand dog sweater pattern.


LitGal said:


> You did a great job on his sweater! I've been meaning to learn to knit for years. A sweater is ambitious; I'd probably have to stick with knitting a scarf.
> Tyler is absolutely ready for the cover of GQ.


His tear staining was soooo bad then.:brownbag: It was when a lot of hairs were poking him in the eyes and causing him to tear. He looks better now but thanks for the compliment. Maybe Maltese Quarterly


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

The sweater is so cute.. and I love the colors you chose.. You must be very talented..I tried to knit something fo my first baby many years ago.. all I ended up with was a pink thing, the width of the knitting needles and it could have stretched across anyones livingroom.. Too funny.. I couldn't figure out how to stop it or what to do with it if I could stop it..It was fun though... Your's is really nice, and I bet you had alot of fun doing it too..
Good job..


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Tyler is going to be the best dressed pup in town with his new beautiful sweater....You did a great job. love the colors...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i love it !!! great sweater , its green my fav color  n tyler looks just precious !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne said:


> The sweater is so cute.. and I love the colors you chose.. You must be very talented..I tried to knit something fo my first baby many years ago.. all I ended up with was a pink thing, the width of the knitting needles and it could have stretched across anyones livingroom.. Too funny.. I couldn't figure out how to stop it or what to do with it if I could stop it..It was fun though... Your's is really nice, and I bet you had alot of fun doing it too..
> Good job..


Jayne - you are so funny with the_ Pink Thing That Swallowed your Living Room_. :w00t: There's a sci fi movie in there somewhere. :HistericalSmiley: I cannot tell a lie - I didn't really do anything with colors-- the yarn was one of those skeins that had the mixed colors so you just knit and it comes out kind of random (although did almost look like a little green heart on top:wub so it wasn't complicated. I never knit anything other than a scarf before it--while my mom knit her long dress for my wedding with a very complicated sequin pattern. SHE could knit, sew, craft, cook! :forgive me: I got about an ounce of her creativity.


kathym said:


> Tyler is going to be the best dressed pup in town with his new beautiful sweater....You did a great job. love the colors...


Boy you guys are making me want to really get into this again in the fall. This is the hazard of people restarting old threads. Everything old is new again. :HistericalSmiley:


uniquelovdolce said:


> omg i love it !!! great sweater , its green my fav color  n tyler looks just precious !


I did love the green and brown with his white hair. So many girlie colors out there and I thought blue would be too run of the mill. Of course people will still say Tyler's a girl no matter what. (sigh) But thanks Liza for the compliment. We need to start a virtual sewing circle. Mary H let me to a lot of patterns as I recall.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tyler looks very proud of his new sweater....such a handsome little man. If you think the static is bad now with the sweater just wait until winter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> Tyler looks very proud of his new sweater....such a handsome little man. If you think the static is bad now with the sweater just wait until winter.


Pat this was an old post from the winter. It looked like he had his paw in an electric socket until about March. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow great work! All the colors seem super complicated too! My grandmother tried teaching me once upon a time but I couldn't get the hang of it. Looks like Tyler will be super cozy this winter!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, you did such a great job for a first project and Tyler looks adorable. So this winter he will have an entire collection of sweaters, right? I found a pattern for a basic sweater on a chihuahua website years ago that is great. After making one sweater I decided to get creative and made sweaters for my dogs and for friends' dogs until I just couldn't stand the thought of knitting one more sweater. But I think I might finally be ready to do another one ... maybe with an Irish knit pattern incorporated into it. If anyone wants the pattern I'm happy to scan and email it (and help you figure out measurements if needed). Here's a couple of pictures, a basic version, a winter version, and an "All American" version.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Very cute .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow :thumbsup: I am impressed!!!!! Very nice job!!!

Hey, remember Tiara's mom (Lois) from last week? She teaches knitting....and dancing....and one stroke painting....:blink:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Fantastic work, Sue! Tyler looks great in his brandnew sweater! :aktion033:

Love the last pic of him together with the rest of the wool, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

love the sweater, I tried one time to crochet a sweater:w00t: what a joke:HistericalSmiley:I threw it away:HistericalSmiley:Sparkey's mom Fay made my girls sweaters one year, they're adorable the girls still use them.
Your very talented Sue


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Wow great work! All the colors seem super complicated too! My grandmother tried teaching me once upon a time but I couldn't get the hang of it. Looks like Tyler will be super cozy this winter!


Diana - I didn't have to do anything at all for the colors. I think if you see the photo of tyler with the ball of yarn you'll see how the colors come in the one skein. It's all the yarn makers work Thanks!


MaryH said:


> Sue, you did such a great job for a first project and Tyler looks adorable. So this winter he will have an entire collection of sweaters, right? I found a pattern for a basic sweater on a chihuahua website years ago that is great. After making one sweater I decided to get creative and made sweaters for my dogs and for friends' dogs until I just couldn't stand the thought of knitting one more sweater. But I think I might finally be ready to do another one ... maybe with an Irish knit pattern incorporated into it. If anyone wants the pattern I'm happy to scan and email it (and help you figure out measurements if needed). Here's a couple of pictures, a basic version, a winter version, and an "All American" version.


OMG Mary - those are amazing. I loved the first but then really went nuts when I saw the next two. I'd love to tackle them once late fall comes in. Don't let me forget. Too much work (until midnight every night) now to craft at all. Thanks!!


jodublin said:


> Very cute .


Thanks Jo!


The A Team said:


> Wow :thumbsup: I am impressed!!!!! Very nice job!!!
> 
> Hey, remember Tiara's mom (Lois) from last week? She teaches knitting....and dancing....and one stroke painting....:blink:


How can I forget Tiara's mom -- Tyler can't forget Tiara Wow she's full of talent. Have you knitted at all? With Lois around you can get such great help.


Alexa said:


> Fantastic work, Sue! Tyler looks great in his brandnew sweater! :aktion033:
> 
> Love the last pic of him together with the rest of the wool, LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thanks so much Alexandra!


Matilda's mommy said:


> love the sweater, I tried one time to crochet a sweater:w00t: what a joke:HistericalSmiley:I threw it away:HistericalSmiley:Sparkey's mom Fay made my girls sweaters one year, they're adorable the girls still use them.
> Your very talented Sue


Paula I can't wait to tackle some more this coming fall. I'll take pix I could never do it on my own but the class really helped immeasurably!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, Meet The Breeds is in NYC in October again so gather up your yarn and needles and come on over. Plan to spend the day working with us. We'll give you two 15 minutes breaks for knitting ... :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Diana - I didn't have to do anything at all for the colors. I think if you see the photo of tyler with the ball of yarn you'll see how the colors come in the one skein. It's all the yarn makers work Thanks!


Oops! Still looks great though! :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Sue, Meet The Breeds in in NYC in October again so gather up your yarn and needles and come on over. Plan to spend the day working with us. We'll give you two 15 minutes breaks for knitting ... :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Be careful what you wish for, Mary.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: That was one place that was so conducive to knitting. :smpullhair: I was dizzy from all the peeps and the dogs. :smstarz: I'm hoping I get my first video project, that was supposed to be done in July, done by then, but if so, I'll be there. Hmmm 15 minute breaks...let me speak to the union about that.:smrofl:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh Sue,
That sweater is so cute on Tyler!!!!!
I haven't knit in years, now you just gave me the bug.
Any chance you would share the pattern?
xo Iris


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks great Susan. And Tyler us adorable.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

waggybaby said:


> Oh Sue,
> That sweater is so cute on Tyler!!!!!
> I haven't knit in years, now you just gave me the bug.
> Any chance you would share the pattern?
> xo Iris


Ooooh i'd have to find the pattern. :w00t: The original post was from last winter. Look at some of the pattern suggestions and I think it might have been one of those. Or was it a Martha Stewart dog sweater pattern? :smpullhair: If I can find it before I leave town I'll let you know. A second sweater I made I know was a Lion Brand pattern on their website with really thick wool and big needles. All those winter things are buried right now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The pattern is from the link that's in my first post. It's the Little Black Dress:blush::blush: without the ruffle or pearls. But if you've got a female then you're all set too.


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Sue,
I'll go back to the first post and look


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Susan, Tyler looks very handsome in his new sweater, in one pic he looks like he is smiling saying look what mummy made me...he he


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

You did a great job! Tyler looks so handsome in that sweater! :aktion033:


----------

